

GE develops ultra-thin, almost-silent cooler for next-gen laptops and tablets - Selfcommit
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/143102-ge-develops-ultra-thin-almost-silent-cooler-for-next-gen-laptops-and-tablets

======
ilyasimenko
Looks cool, but how does it differ from this -
<http://www.murata.com/products/micromechatronics/index.html> ?

~~~
nameless_noob
The inlet and outlet direction, and it's size. The GE ones are roughly 6cm x 6
cm. These murata ones are 2cm by 2cm.

[http://www.digikey.ca/product-
search/en?FV=fff40012,fff80051...](http://www.digikey.ca/product-
search/en?FV=fff40012,fff80051,fffc01ea&chp=0)

Damn, I think I found myself a christmas present. Pity it's so small though.
I'll have to look at some numbers and see if it's good enough to cool a
desktop's cpu heat sink.

------
yock
I assume though that this doesn't help with the issue of exchanging the air
inside the chassis. For that you still would need fans, else these new
component coolers would just suck back in the hot air they expelled.

~~~
andyjsong
Maybe they need to install multiple coolers in a sequence to the entry of the
exhaust and intake? So its like you have a guided air flow with these coolers
as boosters to push air in 4 possible directions to the exhaust port.

Manufacturers will probably have to make sure the chassis of the gadget is air
tight to increase efficiency.

------
lazyjones
I'm (still) hoping that next-gen laptops and tablets won't need any fans (or
"almost silent" coolers). My tablet is already completely fanless and quiet,
and so is my Dell Mini 9 ...

~~~
mtgx
Exactly. We already have silent and fanless tablets so I'm not sure why GE
would be so troubled to get "almost silent" coolers.

How can the Dell Mini 9 be fanless, though? I don't think any Atom processor
besides the smartphone-only Medfield is fanless. My old EeePC is also quite
noisy when loading stuff, and it gets quite hot, too.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Some of us want the highest performance CPU and GPU possible in our laptop,
but that requires a fan, but a silent fan would be a real value add over the
current ones. Personally I'm happy to hear this, hope it makes it way into
production laptops soon.

------
csours
I wonder how the vibration will work out. I'm sure they have it figured out on
new installations, but what happens after a crumb or dust bunny gets wedged up
against one side of this thing; or after it gets a bit off-balance.

------
wlesieutre
Does this still work when it has a few pieces of dust stuck inside? They take
up space and make noise, but fans seem like they'd be a lot safer unless
you're filtering air on the way in.

------
BuddhaSource
Thank you GE, wait for the Chinese version to come out, who knows they would
be already shipping them on mainstream products.

